# Need Home Amp



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Moving from car audio to home audio. I need an AMP! Who can recommend one to buy or has one to sell? Prefer 4x100 for fronts + 1x100 center +1x200 sub. Gonna build my own speakers, but can also use processors / preamp if not integrated amp. Anyone have a nice set of Ranes to sell ? ? Have cash or car audio stuff to trade.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Budget?


----------



## Amorous (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a Yamaha RX-V3800. 7x channels all over 100wrms, 120 or 130 not sure exactly. Has ability to bi amp your fronts which it sounds like you want to do. I'm also not sure about sub power out though. I run an active sub (Bowers and Wilkins ASW610XP, 2x200wrms) with bi amped B&W 683s, 685 rears and HTM61 centre. Can't knock Yamaha's quality with power. It's a few years old now so would've been superseded at least once.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Depending on your budget Emotiva offers a pretty good value.

I'd also do some classified searching on audiogon com and audiocircle com.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Get a Rotel RB-976 for your speakers, can be had for less than $200 everywhere. I have two of them and they are awesome.

For the sub, can you work with a plate amp? A Bash 300s would fit the bill perfectly and is very inexpensive. There are also a few 240w Dayton plate amps on techtalk.parts-express.com and diyaudio.com classifieds right now for pretty cheap.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks. I think the Emotiva 100x7 will work fine w/ a powered sub. How about processors? I'd love to find the home version of an ARC PS8 preamp. Lots of inputs, lot of processing. (OK I don't need separate L/R EQ,) but 1/3 oct. would be good w/ active x over, T/A would be nice, and LEVEL controls for each channel a must.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

rockin said:


> Thanks. I think the Emotiva 100x7 will work fine w/ a powered sub. How about processors? I'd love to find the home version of an ARC PS8 preamp. Lots of inputs, lot of processing. (OK I don't need separate L/R EQ,) but 1/3 oct. would be good w/ active x over, T/A would be nice, and LEVEL controls for each channel a must.


Most home processors will offer basic T/A and some form of tone control, but not really 1/3 oct. type stuff. It's mostly designed to be turnkey for consumer grade users. 

However, a lot of them do offer an auto eq (room correction light) like Audyssey, etc. Those can still be had fairly cheap.

If you want to, you could add a pro audio speaker management solution like a Behrenger DCX 2496 XO and or DEQ, or something similar like DBX on the relative cheap. That processing would need to reside either between the pre amp outs on your main L/R channels, etc. The main problems is that most of these are not preamps, and have no volume controls. 

I'd just look for a preamp with ARC or Audyssey room correction.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Get a used Anthem MRX-300, ARC room correction is fantastic. More control than Audyssey XT32 and sounds more natural to my ear.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions! After researching for several hours, I've found there aren't any pieces built for a nut like me who wants to run 3 way home speakers fully active w/ processing for a center channel and a sub out...but there should be! LOL. 

I think the route I'm reluctantly going to go is to build a separate music stereo, and keep my existing home theater setup. Just the cheapest, easiest, fastest solution, plus a great way to add to my ridiculous remote control collection.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Architect7 said:


> Get a used Anthem MRX-300, ARC room correction is fantastic. More control than Audyssey XT32 and sounds more natural to my ear.


Thanks. Unfortunately I'm forced to go pro audio as I'm not running passive crossovers in my mains. No prob, I'm happy to do that. I've actually landed on the Electro Voice DC One. Its basically a pro audio version of an Arc Audio PS8 (minus 2 output channels  )
Does anyone know of a pro audio processor that does what this piece does before I drop a grand? ? LOL. Speak now. ~Please~


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Have you considered a proaudio multichannel USB interface? Something like a Focusrite 18i20. Xover is controlled via software interface and the media player decodes the surround format for you.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Architect7 said:


> Have you considered a proaudio multichannel USB interface? Something like a Focusrite 18i20. Xover is controlled via software interface and the media player decodes the surround format for you.


Not familiar w/ that. Looked at MFR website, still have no idea how that would work. These pro sites do a HORRIBLE job of describing their products in terms of what they do and the benefit (at least for home/pro audio challenged like me )

Had to DL the software and run it to see the GUI for the Electro Voice and the DBX Drive 260 wouldn't let me even see the GUI screen without the piece connected (and they have squat for description of functions)


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah I am running into the same issues, they focus on recording software and gloss over or even omit speaker control though it is included in the software. I read on diyaudio about a guy who was doing this with his Focusrite 18i20 and on Reddit a guy does this with a Focusrite Saffire Pro 24 DSP. I will try to find the links for you...


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Home and Car audio are so different. Most home speakers are focused on cabinet and crossover design. Home audio is also heavily biased towards preamp and amp contributing to the overall sound of the system.

I think because of that active is barely out there. 

How many channels are you trying to do? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Doing 6 channels fully active plus a sub channel. Using a 3-way with a dome tweet, 6.5" mid, and 8.5" woofer. Since its impossible to find this flexibility in home audio as you point out, this will be a hybrid of home and pro gear. 
Building a 15" powered sub w/ plate amp also.
This is as far as I've gotten. LOL
Also have the sub and 6.5s not pictured.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Check out the Behringer DCX2496.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

That EV is going to be just for the mains? What are you going to use for the rest of the channels? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

OK 'bout done here except for one thing. I need to replace my integrated amp with another 5.1 or 7.1 integrated amp with RCA sub out and second zone. My solution to this mess I created is basically an I.A. with a second zone that will be dedicated for stereo duty only. The kicker is I need the same low-level sub out to work with both the I.A. (home theater)and zone 2 (music)
Separate zone 2 sub out would work also.
Need to be able to isolate zones 1 and 2 obviously, and play one or the other...
Any ideas? I'm hoping to save 70 hours of searching because one of you home audio guys has the answer to this one!

Also a USB input would be the cat's meow, but not a deal breaker.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

How many channels total do you need?


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Powered for HT I need 3. L, R, C. probably 75 w/p/c would do.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm selling the last 3 of my Rotels, 2 are 6 channel RB-976 (6x60 or 3x150), 1 is a 2x120 RB-980BX. $250 shipped each. Downsizing to a single 5-channel.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Yea, that's not going to work for me. Doesn't really fit my pre amp needs unfortunately.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Wait what are you using for a preamp?


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Nothing. Mine is not going to work for this, so I need a new one that will. Something like the Yamaha rxv 1065, although hopefully a little cheaper.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Gotcha, so no longer going active?


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

I am going active. 3 way stereo via my DC ONE.(4 way if you count the sub) Badly need to consolidate space and equipment here though. Instead of buying a dedicated pre amp for the stereo, I'll use an I.A. with low level zone 2 output to my stereo amp. My current I.A.does not feature a second zone output, so I have no way to control volume or disable the H.T. speakers running on the I.A. power.
Goal is one I.A. for H.T and stereo duty. 
(This will also allow me to eliminate one CD/DVD player from the mix as I'll be able to send any source to either my HT speakers via the internal amp, or my stereo speaker amp via zone 2)
With 2 totally seperate systems I need at least 2 CD/DVD players, one for each.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmmm okay, let me see if I've got this...the 2-channel speakers will be different than your HT speakers? What will you use for your active 3/4-way crossover?


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes, VERY different speakers for audio. Using Electrovoice DC ONE for processing, pictured in post on page 1. Here are some pics of the stereo speakers.

There are a bunch of Integra receivers that fit the bill for me, except for their price tag. Anyone want to sell a used one???


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Basically I want an Onkyo Professional PR-SC886 with a little internal power for H.T. (don't need a 3rd zone, but it's one of the few pieces out there which includes a subwoofer output in the second and third zone)


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmmm...so I guess I still don't understand...Your DC-One is feeding the IA? Or the other way around? Sorry I am so dense...but nice drivers in your DIY home speakers! Love my Esotars


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Nah, it's confusing. I should have done this before. Instead of Emotiva I went with an Outlaw Audio. Its made in the US not China, and does a little better at 4 ohms where I will be running it. Here's the flow chart.

Source> I.A. (TBD) > H.T. speakers from internal amp ~or~
Zone2 > DC ONE>Outlaw Audio AMP>Stereo speakers

I didn't know the best way to accomplish this, but if I can snag a receiver with a second zone w/ sub out, I'm pretty sure this is the best way to run separate speakers for music listening.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Ahaaaaa, that makes more sense. That Onkyo looks very nice but yeah, very very rare.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I have that Onkyo pre pro if you are interested.
Original owner, have everything it came with from new including the rack mounts.

I Upgraded to the Yamaha CXA-5000, but in subwoofer control its a downgrade from the Onkyo. I certainly miss the XLR sub outs.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Guy said:


> I have that Onkyo pre pro if you are interested.
> Original owner, have everything it came with from new including the rack mounts.
> 
> I Upgraded to the Yamaha CXA-5000, but in subwoofer control its a downgrade from the Onkyo. I certainly miss the XLR sub outs.


I'm negotiating on an Integra right now because it has internal power. If that fails and I can't find another Integra I can afford, I may take you up on that, however, the price will have to be less to buy the Onkyo AND one of Architect's amps than I can get an Integra receiver for.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, scored the Integra and I'm so glad I attempted this. Soundstage is awesome, Blackwater by The Doobie Brothers is incredible. I'm a tweek, so I can't imagine getting this sound with a passive setup. I've T/A not only the two channels, but the individual drivers in the towers. Changed crossover points and slopes already and I'm sure I'll be tweeking them some more. Have some EQ ing left, but that's fun stuff.
I'm very happy I went this route and I'd recommend going the "prosumer" route to any audiophile, especially if you're adept at car audio and a tweek like me.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice, happy to hear you found the exact amp that you were looking for! That's a good feeling for sure


----------

